# With Christ in the School of Prayer



## Relztrah (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm slowly reading through this classic book on prayer by Andrew Murray. I have read some negative things about it elsewhere, mainly that it tends to be "mystical" which I'm not sure I agree with. So far, the only criticism that I see is an almost charismatic interpretation of Mark 11:24, "Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours."

There is much good and challenging material here with regard to prayer, but I would appreciate the opinions of PB members.


----------



## baron (Aug 24, 2011)

I downloaded it on my Kindle but have not read it yet. I have been told by others not to waste my time with anything by Murray. Maybe next week I will look through it.


----------

